# Utah urged to sue Feds over public lands--- cost just $14 million of our tax dollars



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://fox13now.com/2015/12/09/utah...deral-government-for-control-of-public-lands/

You know what I hope they do it. I hope they get on a national stage, waste our tax dollars, and get their teeth shoved down their throat. Go ahead and sue and look stupid and irresponsible. Maybe it's time to stretch the neck out on this transfer idea and get the head cut off once and for all, it just sucks it's going to come out of our pocket book.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I say "Throw the bums out!"


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I mean seriously I've got to go on a bit of a rant on this. Are Utah people really this stupid? Do they really vote this blindly? Do they not give two ***** where their tax dollars are spent? Do our representatives even know what conservatism is? By the millions they waste and pocket I would say Utahns are that stupid and our legislators are right up there as the most crooked in the nation. You complain the Feds are strapping your education budgets and yet pull $14 million out of your ass to grease your lawyer buddies pockets on a case you are going to lose? Why do they do it? Because Utahns are sheep and will vote for them anyway. It amazes me what they've wasted just on issues related to wildlife and public lands. Because they mean a lot to me that's what I look into, but there has to be so much worse on the bigger issues our state deals with. It's disgusting and Utahns disappoint me that they will probably reelect these idiots despite the fact they disregard them and steal from them every chance they get.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

When You watch this and a Rep with the Last name of IVORY.Come on, People need to remove there heads..Don't let the Land ****s of Utah sell us out!! The Mansells. The Ivorys and the rest of these good ole homeboys think Profit first and who cares what the public thinks..


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

There's reason they keep on doing these studies, reports, etc...and haven't sued or tried to take it further. It is because it is a losing battle. The feds have said bring it on so we can get this over with but they haven't. These lands were to remain public under the stipulations of becoming a state.

I now understand why Utah is a laughing stock when you get outside the beehive bubble.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

We need some sort of yard sign and bumper sticker we can all start rockin'.

Something like "Hunters Against the Land Grab" or "Hunters Against Rob Bishop" or "Hunters Against Ken Ivory"

If everybody that had their mule deer skull sticker on their trucks put something against the land grab next to it and in their yard, it would at least open the eyes of the hundreds of thousands of sheep that vote "R" in blind ignorance and loyalty.

It will only take a few of these guys to get voted out of office for the rest to sit down and shut up. The one thing they love more than their cronyism is their cushy job.

I'd make my own sticker and sign, but we need solidarity and unity for it to have an impact. I wish BHA or UWC or something would start the ball rolling.

Maybe SFW will pass them out free at the Expo in a couple of months. ;-) :mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> ... Are Utah people really this stupid? Do they really vote this blindly? ...


Sadly, the answer is yes.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll admit that I hate politics and rarely get involved as a result. More and more I've been hearing about these types of issues and they just piss me off. I'm probably guilty of being one of the "stupid" guys who "votes blindly" on occasion simply because I haven't researched enough about the issues as the more I research any political issue the more disheartened and disgusted I get. Still the more I hear about these issues as they relate to public lands the more I am committed to pay more attention and spread the word to those around me. Hunting and public land rights are one of the most important topics out there to me and it's something I'll fight for. Thanks for posting this and other posts like it. I know these posts help me get off my butt and write some letters, etc. to do my part.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems like anyone that digs any deeper than what the State politicians throw out regarding this issue is pretty much in agreement that State ownership of public land is a losing proposition in more ways than one.

I had grown very disillusioned with the political realm and this issue has inspired me to not be as passive in my participation in the issues that directly affect the things I value most. The ability to hunt, fish and otherwise recreate on public land is one of those things I am most passionate about.

I can't tolerate the doublespeak thrown out by the local politicians about the money wasted by the Federal government about program X,Y,Z, when in the next breath they are willing to WASTE loads of taxpayer money to fund litigation and lobbying for the asinine public land transfer(Not to mention BGF lobbying money for Sage grouse, wolf, etc.). 

"We don't want the federal government to have money to properly manage, purchase and maintain publicly accessible lands(See failure to re-authorize the LWCF); Instead, we want that money so we can frivolously lobby and litigate for causes that have a snowball's chance in hell of ever truly succeeding." ---UtahPoliticians

If they did somehow succeed, the writing is on the wall as far as what would happen to much of our currently accessible public land.:closed_2::lock1:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if any of the lawyers have ties to our politicians? It seems like they are making money hand over fist! Nice friends to have if the state considers to pursue it any further. I'm also sure more donations will flood into Ivory's group and I believe bishop started a group as well?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Greatly said Kwalk


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Ivory*



Old Fudd said:


> When You watch this and a Rep with the Last name of IVORY.Come on, People need to remove there heads..Don't let the Land ****s of Utah sell us out!! The Mansells. The Ivorys and the rest of these good ole homeboys think Profit first and who cares what the public thinks..


FWIW Ivory is not connected to the real estate Ivorys. He is a second rate lawyer.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

grizzly said:


> We need some sort of yard sign and bumper sticker we can all start rockin'.
> 
> Something like "Hunters Against the Land Grab" or "Hunters Against Rob Bishop" or "Hunters Against Ken Ivory"
> 
> ...


What is SFW stand on this?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

stevo1 said:


> What is SFW stand on this?


They are still probably trying to find a way inadvertently list the sage grouse in ESA, by fighting the delisting for a better listing plan.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"Want to know which Utah lawmakers are throwing away your $14 million? Here they are.."

http://www.sltrib.com/home/3307586-155/rolly-want-to-know-which-utah


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

And more.....

http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/3307929-155/op-ed-dont-give-outside-public-lands-lawyers


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently read a story about the Salt Flats. Herbert and cronies are seeking for federal dollars to stop them from continued deterioration from rain. Someone suggested that the state fix it to show the feds that we can take care of the BLM lands when they need it without federal help. Hypocritical?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog - that is an EXCEPTIONAL op/ed piece in the Tribune about the whole deal. And really nails what this thing is all about.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Also interesting is that the $14 million is a figure that is if everything goes the states way. IT WON'T. They will end up in lawsuits over mineral rights and a bunch of other studies and issues. $14 million is just the beginning of the waste Utah taxpayers will pay if Utah moves forward with this.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

grizzly said:


> I'd make my own sticker and sign, but we need solidarity and unity for it to have an impact. I wish BHA or UWC or something would start the ball rolling


You know, that's a good idea. I'm on it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

As a 4th generation native of this state, I see Bishop and his ilk as the single biggest threat to my way of life. Like my father who came before me, and his father before him, I feel an obligation to pass on the heritage I have known. Sure, I might realize a financial benefit if our lands were privatized. But the same was true of those who passed before. They chose not to profit, but to pass the heritage along. I stand with them.


----------

